# Can Cherry shrimps breed with Blueberry shrimps



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering if Cherries can breed with Blueberries as I couldn't find it on the chart.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably. They are both Neocardinas


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard 'yes' to that question as well. If they didn't, I'd probably be keeping blueberries with my cherries now.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback now I have separated them.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

You will have Cherberries or Bluerry's


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it really depends because the Blueberries could also Be Cardina cf. "babaulti"...

But most likely it is Necoardina Palmata


----------

